# Ceramic tile changes color (not kidding)



## someguy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

A few months ago I installed a tub/shower surround in a bathroom remodel. Installed 6" Realto Noce tiles (light brown color) from lowes. Tiles were installed on 1/2" tile backer coated with mapi waterproofing coating and used a white mortar (type 2 mapi). The job went well and my wife and I were enjoying the new room for a couple of months when seemingly out of the blue we both notices a number of the tiles were considerably darker than the others. It's not the light, or water on the tiles. They changed color..... 

I called Lowes and they had never heard of such a thing happening. They called the mfg but I have not heard back from them yet. Needless to say this is very dissapointing and perplexing. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have used that tile several times. The tiles did NOT change colors but you could have installed different die lots and not noticed until now or perhaps you installed two different shade. Porclean and ceramic do not change color, especially with white thinset.


----------



## someguy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Different dye lots would explain it except they looked fine for weeks. Could not have failed to notice this earlier.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I'm with Ohio....your tile did not change color. I had a similar issue with a client a few months back...I did a large custom shower using porcelain tile from Dal. Shower was built with a dry pack base, CBU, hydroban, lat gold/4xlt thinset, and spectralock. We had to make the mosaic for the shower floor outa 18x18 floor tiles (about 450 pieces of 2x2).
Anyways...the client called me about 6 months after to tell me some tiles in the shower had discoloured. It was right around the drain, about a 12" diameter.
She and her cleaning lady had tried EVERYTHING and she was convinced their was a major issue. I went armed with a Magic eraser as I KNEW these tiles did not discolour. About 5 mins later the HO looked kinda sheepish as her tiles were just dirty!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> I'm with Ohio....your tile did not change color. I had a similar issue with a client a few months back...I did a large custom shower using porcelain tile from Dal. Shower was built with a dry pack base, CBU, hydroban, lat gold/4xlt thinset, and spectralock. We had to make the mosaic for the shower floor outa 18x18 floor tiles (about 450 pieces of 2x2).
> Anyways...the client called me about 6 months after to tell me some tiles in the shower had discoloured. It was right around the drain, about a 12" diameter.
> She and her cleaning lady had tried EVERYTHING and she was convinced their was a major issue. I went armed with a Magic eraser as I KNEW these tiles did not discolour. About 5 mins later the HO looked kinda sheepish as her tiles were just dirty!


Those things are amazing...great for getting pencil marks off of anything.

I had a client buy two Classé Monoblock amplifiers (this goes back a while), one sat on either side of his fireplace. He complained that the finish was completely different on both amps. I told him it was the way the light hit it but he didn't buy it...so we ordered up replacement amps. Then right before they arrived he called back embarrassed that he swapped placement of the amps and the different color moved with it!


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've seen a white tile show the trowel marks underneath it. It was installed with K/K and we always grouted the next day. The thinset manufacturer said the marks would go away when it thoroughly dried. And they did.

I've seen marble tile change due to water behind the tile.

Your issue maybe a water behind your tile. Do the bottom rows show the change? Maybe check your grout joints.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Those tile come in two slightly different colors. My money's on the fact that you just didnt' notice when installing. This tub surround below used both colors.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

slowsol said:


> Those tile come in two slightly different colors. My money's on the fact that you just didnt' notice when installing. This tub surround below used both colors.


I love that vanity! We use it all the time. It just slides onto the base oh so nice.


----------



## someguy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I hate to say it but I must have used the darker tile - I won't even begin to justify it - so I told my wife I wanted to replace the darker tiles (see photo attached) she begged me not to, so I guess I'll have to do it when she is out of town.

I have replaced a damaged tile before but this time it is two rows. I thought to begin by cutting the grout line with a saw then using a cold chisel and hammer to dislodge the tiles. In order to reset new tile properly I need to remove most of the old mortar as well. I could do this with an impact chisel I guess - any other suggestions?
Sorry can't get the pic to upload.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

someguy1 said:


> Well I hate to say it but I must have used the darker tile - I won't even begin to justify it - so I told my wife I wanted to replace the darker tiles (see photo attached) she begged me not to, so I guess I'll have to do it when she is out of town.
> 
> I have replaced a damaged tile before but this time it is two rows. I thought to begin by cutting the grout line with a saw then using a cold chisel and hammer to dislodge the tiles. In order to reset new tile properly I need to remove most of the old mortar as well. I could do this with an impact chisel I guess - any other suggestions?
> Sorry can't get the pic to upload.


Thats good you could admit that. We have all made mistakes more serious than that. I would call them accents...


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I love that vanity! We use it all the time. It just slides onto the base oh so nice.


Me too, one of the better looking Box Store vanities(for budget minded clients)


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Someguy, don't try to save the backerboard. Cut the grout at the grout joint where you want to begin. Then cut about 2" down from the grout joint with a grinder or circular saw with concrete blade. Cut entirely through the tile and backer. Be sure to have a shop vac going for dust. Be extremely careful you don't cut too deep at the plumbing supply lines. (you can put a maker line on the blade for the depth you want) Break a line through the waste tile/backer and pull/pry it out. 

Cut the remaining 2 " tile into segments about 1/2" apart. Take a chisel or painters 5 in 1 tool and pry those pieces out. Don't pry against any good tiles so they don't get chipped. Clean the remaining cement with grinder. Install new board,tape joint and waterproof.


----------



## someguy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

sounds like a good plan. thanks:thumbsup: It'll be a mess but I will enjoy the space a lot better not having to look at my stupidity every time I shower.:clap:


----------



## someguy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

"I've seen a white tile show the trowel marks underneath it. It was installed with K/K and we always grouted the next day. The thinset manufacturer said the marks would go away when it thoroughly dried. And they did.

I've seen marble tile change due to water behind the tile.

Your issue maybe a water behind your tile. Do the bottom rows show the change? Maybe check your grout joints."



I don't think it is water behind the tile, even though it is the two bottom rows on two sides there is a smattering of the darker tiles higher up also.
Sorry if i did the quote wrong.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

I just don't see how you could have installed some darker tiles and not noticed. Anything is possible though.

You said you used Mapei Type 2 adhesive. Can you give us the exact name & # or link? Was it in a bucket ready to go or in a bag that you mixed with a liquid?

Jaz


----------



## someguy1 (Aug 22, 2009)

JazMan said:


> I just don't see how you could have installed some darker tiles and not noticed. Anything is possible though.
> 
> You said you used Mapei Type 2 adhesive. Can you give us the exact name & # or link? Was it in a bucket ready to go or in a bag that you mixed with a liquid?
> 
> Jaz


Well that's just the thing!!! I am willing to take responsibility for what is an apparent mistake, but for the life of me I can't imagine not noticing this during installation, not to mention in the two months following - taking baths and showering in the darn thing. It is very puzzling. My wife and I noticed the different color at about the same time interestingly.

The mortar was in a bag of powder. Standard stuff of the shelf from Lowes or Menards.


----------

